# SS Cleveland built at West Hartlepool



## johno2449 (Jan 16, 2008)

As a boy I attended the launching of SS Cleveland, a collier, at William Gray's Shipyard, West Hartlepool. I am guessing this was around 1958 -1960. I have never been able to trace this vessel on-line. Any suggestions, please?


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Johno
This could be the ship
http://gsn.ncl.ac.uk/?p=details&gsn=20017780
Ray


----------



## johno2449 (Jan 16, 2008)

Odds on. Thanks. I will try to find a photo somewhere.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

A photo of her from "Merchant Ships World Built 1959 "-from ships built 1958.


----------



## johno2449 (Jan 16, 2008)

Brilliant! Thanks chaps.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

According to Miramar she had two changes of name :- 1964 to VENICE and 1978 to HONG QI 131 although she had 3 changes to the registered named owner and 4 changes of Port of registry viz:-
Hong Kong, Mogadishu, Panama and Guangzhou. She is reported as having been "deleted" in 2002 but there are no more details as is quite common with Chinese ships.

I would also suspect that she was an MV not an SS being powered by a 5 cyl Kincaid B&W engine.


----------

